# Nordost Odin - their new top of the line cable



## Scrith

I don't really care about the announcement, but I'm curious to know when Patrick82 is going to internally re-wire his components with it.


----------



## milkpowder

$18.2k for 1m XLR. That's about the same as the Transparent Opus MM XLR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad Patrick82 is no more


----------



## Thelonious Monk

ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flatline cables sound way too flat!


----------



## milkpowder

Patrick better come back with his apartment wired with Odins and have already bought one of those anti-EM radiation tents for his set-up. Is _anyone_ tempted by the Odins? There's no one I can really think of on this forum who is properly hardcore enough to buy $18k interconnects. Neil and Patrick come close with their VD and Nordost cables, but $18k... Bleh. Kane, Sleestack, Hirsch, Purk, Wayne or you Adrian? Someone must be vaguely interested in these...


----------



## akwok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick better come back with his apartment wired with Odins and have already bought one of those anti-EM radiation tents for his set-up. Is anyone tempted by the Odins? There's no one I can really think of on this forum who is properly hardcore enough to buy $18k interconnects. Neil and Patrick come close with their VD and Nordost cables, but $18k... Bleh. Kane, Sleestack, Hirsch, Purk, Wayne or you Adrian? Someone must be vaguely interested in these..._

 

I use radioshack cables.

 Well, not really, but just properly shielded cables with 'correct' capacitance and I'm happy.


----------



## GendoIkari

i will definitely not be purchasing the Odins... I have much better things to spend my money on...

 Something Nordost related though, my speaker setup is wired with Super Flatline Mk II gold, there is a really cool HiFi store a few blocks from me and they sold me 10 feet of it for $20 since it was the end of the roll. My Speaker setup it total junk, so it's pretty much polishing a turd


----------



## milkpowder

If I had the cash, I wouldn't mind doing an Nordost Odin vs Transparent Opus MM vs Virtual Dynamics Genesis vs Jena Labs Awakening Ultra "group test"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'd be a joy just to have eight+ meters worth of expensive snake oil lying around anyway. They'd come in nice boxes good for the odd picnic (replacing the good ol' F&M hamper) and if one was bored out of their mind, you could use them as skipping rope or as Patrick did: weights. I'm sure the Nordost network boxes weigh a decent amount.


----------



## justin2net

so what makes it so special? leather, silver?


----------



## J-Pak

So what percent of the speed of light are these? Didn't think it got faster than Valhalla


----------



## Wodgy

None of the Nordost cables have Speed of Light Technology. That's still a real problem with these Odins.


----------



## krmathis

Wow, $18.000 for a 1m XLR interconnect. Thats just insane!


----------



## naamanf

Someone is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what percent of the speed of light are these? Didn't think it got faster than Valhalla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, I think the Nordost SPM is the fastest at 0.95c closely followed by the Red Dawn at 0.94c. The Valhalla is mere 0.87c. Pitiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justin2net* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so what makes it so special? leather, silver?_

 

To quote Nordost:
 The ODIN cables use two proprietary Nordost technologies: our patented Dual Mono-Filament technology, used in both the ODIN interconnect and loudspeaker cables, and our patent pending Total Signal Control technology used in the ODIN interconnects.

 So two new "technologies" - duo Mono-Filament vs single mono-filament in the Valhalla and some new "Total Signal Control". Pretty damn vague if you ask me


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick better come back with his apartment wired with Odins and have already bought one of those anti-EM radiation tents for his set-up. Is anyone tempted by the Odins? There's no one I can really think of on this forum who is properly hardcore enough to buy $18k interconnects. Neil and Patrick come close with their VD and Nordost cables, but $18k... Bleh. Kane, Sleestack, Hirsch, Purk, Wayne or you Adrian? Someone must be vaguely interested in these..._

 

Not even remotely tempted. $18K for an IC? I have far better ways of parting with that kind of cash.


----------



## Ernie II

I was informed by the local Nordost distributor, the Odlins are hollow core, meaning the surface area of the cable (where most of the conductivity occurs) is almost doubled. Thus, the throughput of data is effectively doubled. The manufacture of hollow core filament cable must be ... complicated and fiddly... hence the stella pricing.


----------



## naamanf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ernie II* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was informed by the local Nordost distributor, the Odlins are hollow core, meaning the surface area of the cable (where most of the conductivity occurs) is almost doubled. Thus, the throughput of data is effectively doubled. T._

 

Sound like wool being pulled over the eyes to me.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ernie II* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was informed by the local Nordost distributor, the Odlins are hollow core, meaning the surface area of the cable (where most of the conductivity occurs) is almost doubled. Thus, the throughput of data is effectively doubled. The manufacture of hollow core filament cable must be ... complicated and fiddly... hence the stella pricing._

 

You mean the individual conductors are hollow?


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ernie II* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was informed by the local Nordost distributor, the Odlins are hollow core, meaning the surface area of the cable (where most of the conductivity occurs) is almost doubled. Thus, the throughput of data is effectively doubled. The manufacture of hollow core filament cable must be ... complicated and fiddly... hence the stella pricing._

 

It WOULD be somewhat of a breakthrough if indeed Nordost came up with very thin hollow conductors. 

 Hollow conductors are NOT a new idea at all. I have some old Intermezzo E-M interconnects that uses hollow copper tube as conductor. Analysis Plus cables' main technology is the hollow cable also, even though they deviate from the ideal by making them oval (for flexibility) and by using stranded conductors. They do have some interesting thesis on why hollow is better: 

http://www.analysis-plus.com/design_whyhollow.html

 The thing that would separate Nordost Odin is if each hollow conductor was extremely small, unlike the examples above, which basically use one big hollow conductor per signal leg.

 STILL highway robbery, but I'm sure enough people with too much money will buy the Odin to make it profitable.


----------



## Thelonious Monk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *justin2net* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so what makes it so special? leather, silver?_

 

i would pay $18000 for a leather cable. it would prove the existence of god.


----------



## milkpowder

Hong Kong will be a pretty good market for these exotic cables. There are plenty of wealthy, crazy audiophiles in Hong Kong. At one of the Naim dealers, they apparently got orders for 5 sets of CD555/PS555 CDPs before the product was even officially offered. I went to the Chord/JMLabs dealer and this guy was auditioning a P-01/D-01/Chord Reference Amps/Grand Utopia Be system. Went to the Meridian dealer and a guy was auditioning some 808i/DSP8000 system.


----------



## Herandu

At audio frequency it is a mere waste of time. That sort of technology is more suited to frequencies above 20KHz. But only if the hollow conductor doesn't collapse.


----------



## imported_Matt_Carter

coolal


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So two new "technologies" - duo Mono-Filament vs single mono-filament in the Valhalla and some new "Total Signal Control". Pretty damn vague if you ask me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's amazing the random stuff people can get patents for these days.

 Maybe I'll put in an app for my very own tri-mono-filament technology.


----------



## MdRex

They made it so hard to choose, the odin or giving 1/10 of the cost of odin to charity for a good cause... *DOH*


----------



## Chu

Ok, I found a couple articles detailing the skin effect, however I still don't see exactly why a hollow core would be an ideal solution? So far I've found references on both sides that a hollow wire effects the skin effect in what we would consider a positive way, and I'm trying to find the actual calculation somewhere.


----------



## Herandu

Mind you, the distortion produced by any one of the resistors and capacitors in an amp/DAC/ etc is far more than in a audio or speaker lead. 
 About 20 to 30 years ago one big fad was to judge speaker cables on their inductance and capacitance. 
 Very little is however spent on pointing out the technical aspect of the materials used to make up leads. It almost looks like a conspiracy. The majority use inferior OFC, whilst talking up skin effects etc. I recently bought a set of digital coax cables made of PCOFC simply because it is a superior signal medium. But you won't see many cable "manufacturers" use it, simply because most of them don't actually MAKE cables. They have little to no knowledge on the scientific side of things, other than to throw buzz words about in order to sound technical. In the mean time many good cables get overlooked in preference to glossy advertising.


----------



## milkpowder

I get you Herandu, but don't you think it's quite improbably that one of the most prestigious audio cable companies in the world would try to con people? Yes, they do charge a literal fortune to connect up your audio system, but I am certainly interested by some of the cool words they use to describe their cables
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm your average, easily amused, gullible, fall-for-anything-flashy audiophile.


----------



## immtbiker

Tara Labs "The Zero" $14,500 

http://www.stereophile.com/cables/1206tara/


----------



## Herandu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get you Herandu, but don't you think it's quite improbably that one of the most prestigious audio cable companies in the world would try to con people?_

 

A former director in the "education" section of Monster was up to a year ago my boss. I haven't laughed so much for years after reading through some of the teaching material. It was however serious stuff apparently...


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad Patrick82 is no more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So he finally managed to electrocute himself! I really need to keep up with the news around here more often!


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tara Labs "The Zero" $14,500 

http://www.stereophile.com/cables/1206tara/_

 

Wa! $473.50 per "mil-spec RCA-plug" made by a "mil-spec machine shop, which supplies parts for projects so secret they don't actually know what they're building"! Fancy _vacuum_ dielectric, C=4pF/ft... I like
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iron_Dreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So he finally managed to electrocute himself! I really need to keep up with the news around here more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Probably had an ERS accident. That stuff conducts like mad


----------



## immtbiker

Siltech Compass Lakes (Ethan had them at a NYC meet):

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/s...r_followup.htm

 $26,700 for a pair of 8 feet speaker cables.

 Only $9K for interconnects from our buddy Yikes.


----------



## Roam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Siltech Compass Lakes (Ethan had them at a NYC meet):

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/s...r_followup.htm

 $26,700 for a pair of 8 feet speaker cables._

 

The sad part is a set of speaker cables made from pure platinum would still cost less than that.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Roam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sad part is a set of speaker cables made from pure platinum would still cost less than that._

 

yes but idiots love feeling like idiots if they bought something like platinum which actually would be resellable then they couldnt feel like huge idiots could they?

 also LOL at transparent opus speaker cables that are $60,000 a pair

 remember that ultimate audiophile room (the one in the barn), that guy had 2 pairs of those.

 What a tool


----------



## Herandu

Funny we mention Siltech. When I was doing a little write up on the new PCOFC digital coax cable from Beresford I discovered that the Siltech PCOFC cable is about 8 times more expensive than the Beresford, had less strands and was generally lesser specified than the Beresford.


----------



## forsberg

OMG!! Do they come with a RCA to mini??? I MUST get these to connect my pa2v2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtizzle

I find this topic to be inappropriate.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... but don't you think it's quite improbably that one of the most prestigious audio cable companies in the world would try to con people? ..._

 

The entire high-end cable industry is built on this premise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 R&D... right.


----------



## Wodgy

Nordost is only "prestigious" in the sense that they charge a lot of money for their products and advertise heavily in Stereophile. This is the same way Bose is prestigious. Just to a slightly different market.

 It's the same with other high-end cable vendors. Virtual Dynamics, for instance, has a great website, lots of happy customers, and charges an enormous amount for their products so you could call them prestigious, but the reality is that the company is run by a half-crazy guy who lives in the middle of nowhere, who once advertised that God would bless you if you bought his cables, and who stuffs aquarium pebbles into garden hoses and seals the ends with hot glue then charges thousands of dollars for the result....


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtizzle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find this topic to be inappropriate._

 

Hahahaha.. I find that remark to be very appropiate... Hehe


----------



## nibiyabi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I think the Nordost SPM is the fastest at 0.95c closely followed by the Red Dawn at 0.94c. The Valhalla is mere 0.87c. Pitiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My $1.32 Ratshack flashlight from 1993 is rated at 1.00c -- what a bargain!


----------



## oematoema

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Herandu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very little is however spent on pointing out the technical aspect of the materials used to make up leads. It almost looks like a conspiracy. The majority use inferior OFC, whilst talking up skin effects etc. I recently bought a set of digital coax cables made of PCOFC simply because it is a superior signal medium. But you won't see many cable "manufacturers" use it, simply because most of them don't actually MAKE cables. They have little to no knowledge on the scientific side of things, other than to throw buzz words about in order to sound technical. In the mean time many good cables get overlooked in preference to glossy advertising._

 

Anyone has any idea WHERE these kind of cables are made? And how much it would cost (materials, labour) to manufacture such a $10.000+ cable?


----------



## Lawrenzini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oematoema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone has any idea WHERE these kind of cables are made? And how much it would cost (materials, labour) to manufacture such a $10.000+ cable?_

 

Can't find any info on the Odin however for the valhalla it's made of oxygen free copper and silver. Although the silver is only used for plating.

 In terms of how much they cost to make? Probably about $50. Raw materials - not Much probably less than $20 then you use a machine spindel to acctually construct the cable probably in 1km lengths, then chop into smaller lengths and add termination. 


 On a side note in reference to speed, anyone with a brain can tell you that the only important factor is that it is a constant.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oematoema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone has any idea WHERE these kind of cables are made? And how much it would cost (materials, labour) to manufacture such a $10.000+ cable?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lawrenzini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't find any info on the Odin however for the valhalla it's made of oxygen free copper and silver. Although the silver is only used for plating.

 In terms of how much they cost to make? Probably about $50. Raw materials - not Much probably less than $20 then you use a machine spindel to acctually construct the cable probably in 1km lengths, then chop into smaller lengths and add termination. 


 On a side note in reference to speed, anyone with a brain can tell you that the only important factor is that it is a constant._

 

Only someone in the business would be able to tell you. They most probably charge a massive premium over material and manufacturing costs, but that's expected of every company in high end audio. If you believe in all that voodoo technology, then there is really no alternative but to buy their stuff. Normal DIY cable makers, no matter how good they are, won't be able to source the same super high purity copper or braid and construct geometries that even come close to rivalling commercially-made cables. No offence to any of the cable builders who grace this forum with their wonderfully built cables, but if you ask them to do something exotic like incorporate a vacuum dielectric or 60x micro-litz using special 57micron silver plated 9N copper, they probably wouldn't be able to do it. I'm not saying all this fancy technology is required for good sound. All I'm saying is that a lot of people _want_ to know that their cables have cutting edge technology even if the sonic benefits can't be explained by tried and proven physics.

 It's a bit silly to compare retail price to "cost to make". Nothing in the world available on a commercial scale is available at "cost to make" and material costs. Look _everywhere_ around you: watches, wallets, chilli sauce, violins, toothpaste, mobile phones, glasses, cars, fountain pens, shoes, etc... Cables are no exception to this "rule" and neither are your precious headphones.


----------



## 65535

Wire never mattered soo much, I always used wire to get the job done, if you play me a blind test between $60,000 $18,000 and $5 cable I doubt I would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## robm321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It WOULD be somewhat of a breakthrough if indeed Nordost came up with very thin hollow conductors. 

 Hollow conductors are NOT a new idea at all. I have some old Intermezzo E-M interconnects that uses hollow copper tube as conductor. Analysis Plus cables' main technology is the hollow cable also, even though they deviate from the ideal by making them oval (for flexibility) and by using stranded conductors. They do have some interesting thesis on why hollow is better: 

http://www.analysis-plus.com/design_whyhollow.html

 The thing that would separate Nordost Odin is if each hollow conductor was extremely small, unlike the examples above, which basically use one big hollow conductor per signal leg.

 STILL highway robbery, but I'm sure enough people with too much money will buy the Odin to make it profitable._

 

That's the cable I use (Analysis plus crystal oval) - it's my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I only buy them used though. So, I think there is something to the technology.


----------



## Patrick82

I didn't expect Nordost to release the Dual Filament speaker cable in many years. And I always thought it would be around the same price as Valhalla, 3+ times more is crazy. They are already using Dual Filaments around the Valhalla digital and Valhalla power cord, how hard can it be to do it for the speaker cable too? I don't care about the interconnect because I would use speaker cable wiring with ERS Paper shielding.

 It's going to take decades of fasting until I can buy the Odin. I guess now I have something to look forward to.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robm321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the cable I use (Analysis plus crystal oval) - it's my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only buy them used though. So, I think there is something to the technology._

 

LOL at the mspaint diagrams explaining why its better

 come on


----------



## SR-71Panorama

There comes a point in the march towards excellence when the outcome begs the question, how can this be? That time is now.
 I am all for improvement big and small, but at some point it is more important that the manufacturer was making the cable during the lunar eclipse during the month with the lowest natural humidity while intergecting nitrogen directly into the lights which send magical uv rays through the wire spinners which excite the wood fibers which expand which cause random patterns in the conduits which alter the wind patterns which influence emi and redirect it outward which vibrates the conduit which pulsates the connection point which encourages hyper power ripple content towards the jack which becomes an acting capacitor which sends the current faster which flash cleans the filament which eliminates oxidation, which makes more room for more nitrogen which makes the damn nitrogen injected lights last longer in an effort to stay environmentally friendly. 

 Ughhh.

 This is why anti-cable exists


----------



## SR-71Panorama




----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's going to take decades of fasting until I can buy the Odin. I guess now I have something to look forward to._

 

You know you want one!
 Several meters of Odin speaker wires for your K1000...


----------



## papomaster

WOW!

 You could buy a whole setup for each of your family members, friends and roommates (college-fi!) and turn them all into dead-end audiophiles before breaking your budget for those cables...

 Of course, they sound goooooooooood. I mean, in a 2000k system, they might make a difference.


----------



## Singapura

What you guys don't know is that the metal in these cables comes from mines based on asteroids that are crawling with extraterrestrial lifeforms. Every time a cable is ordered they build a custom made spaceship that will only be used for this particular cable. Then a four dimensional reaction chamber is built where the metal extracted from the asteroid is subjected to the forces emanating from a micro black hole. This compresses the metal so much it becomes super conducting. They can only manufacture two cables at once which have only a 15.388 percent chance of matching. If they don't match, a new expedition has to be sent to extract more ore.

 Either that or it's just a very good scam.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know you want one!
 Several meters of Odin speaker wires for your K1000... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes. I need to get a job to pay for the Odin! But I don't know how to do anything other than tweak my audio system. I didn't even finish junior high school, I quit when I was 14.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. I need to get a job to pay for the Odin! But I don't know how to do anything other than tweak my audio system. I didn't even finish junior high school, I quit when I was 14._

 

I know now. I will make a TV series called "Super tweaker" or "Extreme tweaker", I will wear a large cape and my cat slippers, I will drive a big truck and inside it there are miles of Valhalla cable and ERS Paper, and thousands of Magix levitation feet. Then I will visit the homes of random people and start tweaking their audio system! I can even do it in secret (I say I am plumber) and record their impressions when they listen to their system and have no clue I have been tweaking it.

 While I'm tweaking the system a few skeptics periodically enter the house to make it more interesting with the "conflicts", and then the last episode will have the great battle between the believers vs skeptics. And then the skeptic goes back and listens to his own system and hears the truth, then he realizes I have been tweaking his system while he was gone!

 The only problem is, how do I afford the truck and the tweaks?


----------



## adanac061

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know now. I will make a TV series called "Super tweaker" or "Extreme tweaker", I will wear a large cape and my cat slippers, I will drive a big truck and inside it there are miles of Valhalla cable and ERS Paper, and thousands of Magix levitation feet. Then I will visit the homes of random people and start tweaking their audio system! I can even do it in secret (I say I am plumber) and record their impressions when they listen to their system and have no clue I have been tweaking it.

 While I'm tweaking the system a few skeptics periodically enter the house to make it more interesting with the "conflicts", and then the last episode will have the great battle between the believers vs skeptics. And then the skeptic goes back and listens to his own system and hears the truth, then he realizes I have been tweaking his system while he was gone!

 The only problem is, how do I afford the truck and the tweaks?_

 

I'd watch that. If only to watch you sneaking into people's homes to put big rocks on their audio equipment.


----------



## ken36

There is a lot to be said for thinking small


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. I need to get a job to pay for the Odin! But I don't know how to do anything other than tweak my audio system. I didn't even finish junior high school, I quit when I was 14._

 

No offense but this is quite telling of all people who buy cables.


----------



## Duggeh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't expect Nordost to release the Dual Filament speaker cable in many years. And I always thought it would be around the same price as Valhalla, 3+ times more is crazy. They are already using Dual Filaments around the Valhalla digital and Valhalla power cord, how hard can it be to do it for the speaker cable too? I don't care about the interconnect because I would use speaker cable wiring with ERS Paper shielding.

 It's going to take decades of fasting until I can buy the Odin. I guess now I have something to look forward to._

 

You could always write an emial to Nordost, explaining about how many of their products you already own, tell them about your quest for cabling and how youve enjoyed their Valhalla cable so much. Point them to you being one of the biggest cable lovers on a big internet forum like this and ask if they will lend you a review sample. Then you can compare it to your Valhalla, find that its better and then cry when you have to give it back, or get arrested after you refuse to give it back.


----------



## SR-71Panorama

I'm surprised Nordost doesn't have restraining orders on some people, as they seem to turn off everyone from the product, even with the intent of praising the product.
 (Restraining orders that forbid discussion or association w/ their company)


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duggeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could always write an emial to Nordost, explaining about how many of their products you already own, tell them about your quest for cabling and how youve enjoyed their Valhalla cable so much. Point them to you being one of the biggest cable lovers on a big internet forum like this and ask if they will lend you a review sample. Then you can compare it to your Valhalla, find that its better and then cry when you have to give it back, or get arrested after you refuse to give it back._

 

Just DONT send them pictures of your room! or use your patrick82 screen name, they will google it and end up finding some pics of your room

 companies like this dont understand your setup patrick


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just DONT send them pictures of your room! or use your patrick82 screen name, they will google it and end up finding some pics of your room

 companies like this dont understand your setup patrick_

 

They already know about this thread, why wouldn't they?

 I wonder how deep the silver plating is of the Odin. I'm hoping it's less deep than Valhalla because then it's more neutral and I don't need to upgrade (I save $$$$$). I like the edgy sound of 78 microns silver plating, 60 microns sounds too flat and boring.


----------



## gotchaforce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They already know about this thread, why wouldn't they?

 I wonder how deep the silver plating is of the Odin. I'm hoping it's less deep than Valhalla because then it's more neutral and I don't need to upgrade (I save $$$$$). I like the edgy sound of 78 microns silver plating, 60 microns sounds too flat and boring._

 

Wait nordost knows about this thread? how?

 oh well just email them as some other guy


----------



## Patrick82

Here is the magazine review of Odin: http://www.nordost.co.uk/index.asp

  Quote:


 The bottom end, perhaps as a result of switching to fewer, *heavier gauge conductors*, is significantly weightier and more powerful, yet more clearly defined too, with more space and air around and below notes. At the opposite extreme, notes carry more energy and information, but are accompanied by less glare and hash. 
 

The conductors are fatter than before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm scared of too much bass. I hope it's not fatter than 20awg. 22awg Valhalla is already too thick.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how deep the silver plating is of the Odin. I'm hoping it's less deep than Valhalla because then it's more neutral and I don't need to upgrade (I save $$$$$). I like the edgy sound of 78 microns silver plating, 60 microns sounds too flat and boring._

 

http://www.highendcable.co.uk/Nordos...terconnect.htm
  Quote:


 The conductors used in the ODIN are made from 99.99999% oxygen free copper with an extrided [size=medium]*silver surface of *[/size]*[size=xx-large]85 microns[/size]*. 
 











 Looks like Nordost has been reading my threads. Now where do I get the money?

  Quote:


 Specifications 
 Insulation: High purity class 1.003Flurinated Ethylene Propylene FEP
 Construction: Precision Dual Micro Mono Filiment and TSC design
 Conductors: 8 x 23 AWG TSC
 Material: 85 microns of extruded silver over 99.99999% OFC 
 Capacitance: 19.0pF/ft 
 Dielectric constant: 1.1
 Inductance: 0.07uH
 Propagation Delay: 90% speed of light
 Overall Shield coverage: 100% TSC
 Terminations: WBT NEXTGEN silver-plated RCA or silver plated Furutech XLR 
 

Wow, 23awg is the perfect size I said in an old thread.


 I want to use the Odin interconnect for my headphones! Looks like a good design, conductors #2, #4, #6, #8 for the signals. Can just get a pair of 3 meter Odin interconnects and split the 2nd cable into 1.5m interconnects...


----------



## Patrick82

http://www.highendcable.co.uk/Nordos...er%20Cable.htm

  Quote:


 Specifications 
 Insulation: High purity class 1.003Flurinated Ethylene Propylene FEP
 Construction: Precision Dual Micro Mono Filiment
 Conductors: 24 x 20 AWG
 Material: 85 microns of extruded silver over 99.99999% OFC 
 Capacitance: 9.2pF/ft 
 Inductance: 0.15uH
 Propagation Delay: 98% speed of light
 Terminations: Rhodium plated Z plugs or spades 
 


 Speaker cable has 20awg conductors! It looks like the 23awg interconnect is the best match for my headphones then!


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.highendcable.co.uk/Nordos...er%20Cable.htm




 Speaker cable has 20awg conductors! It looks like the 23awg interconnect is the best match for my headphones then!_

 

Good luck patrick.
 What are you going to eat now? you ate beans when you bought all valhalla, those odin cables are even way more expensive....so, what will be left to eat?!

 While i like Nordost cables, i am using them myself, 18.000 dollars is way to seep for me. Also second hand these would cost an arm and a legg.

 I think my cables allready sound pretty good.


----------



## Patrick82

A 0.5m pair of unterminated Odin interconnects is only *[size=large]£1250[/size]*, when paying £10 000 for the first 1m. Group buy anyone?

 £7500 just for the connectors??!!


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A 0.5m pair of unterminated Odin interconnects is only *[size=large]£1250[/size]*, when paying £10 000 for the first 1m. Group buy anyone?

 £7500 just for the connectors??!!_

 

Now, that is much better, but i bet they don't let you have it for that price, unterminated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am quite sure you won't get a group buy started for such an expensive cable. You allready know what's happening in threads concerning high end cables.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I see you wanna sell your krell?! Wich amp do you have in mind? Just curious.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now, that is much better, but i bet they don't let you have it for that price, unterminated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

£7500 for the plugs is still too extreme, the plugs cost only a few hundred bucks and the rest is for the termination cost, how hard is it to poke with the soldering iron? Maybe they have hired blind people to do the soldering job, when they solder they need to use their finger as a guide and then they get burned and require extra money as compensation. 

*Day1:* "Oh no, my finger just melted, I require a few extra grand for this job". 
*Day2:* "It happened again."
*Day10:* "I don't have any fingers left."

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am quite sure you won't get a group buy started for such an expensive cable. You allready know what's happening in threads concerning high end cables.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I wish people would hear it for themselves. Too bad my test drive Valkyrja headphone cable is still lost in shipping, now nobody hears it, maybe the mailman took it and is using with his earbuds + iPod. It's that good I guess.

 In the future people will hear the truth about cables, little later that I wanted, but it will come.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see you wanna sell your krell?! Wich amp do you have in mind? Just curious._

 

I already have a PS Audio GCC-100 amp which I bought over a year ago. I was raving about it before I put the Krell for sale, now nobody wants the Krell.


----------



## milkpowder

Patrick, where did you find the Odin unterminated? Anyway, I just read a review of the Odins and the wood thing is there not only for looks, but to deter retermination and modification. I'm not sure how a piece of wood a few inches away from the end can do that. Also, I'm pretty impressed by the (claimed) effective yet flexible shielding Nordost is using for the Odin. The JPS Labs Aluminata, for example, uses a few kilograms of solid metal shielding to achieve similar effects. However, I read that because speaker cables usually deal with impedance loads of 4-8ohms, the effects of EM radiation on the cable is minimal. Anyway, the review of the Odin was done by HiFi+. I won't waste your time by asking you to read it or leave you with any suspense. The Odin is basically the mose amazing cable the reviewer has ever used and at the very end, calls the Valhalla great value compared to the Odin. There we go. Everyone go and bulk buy Valhalla instead.


----------



## GendoIkari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick, where did you find the Odin unterminated?_

 

If you call your local Nordost dealer, they can get a quote from Nordost for any cable they make, in any length, unterminated.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish people would hear it for themselves. Too bad my test drive Valkyrja headphone cable is still lost in shipping, now nobody hears it, maybe the mailman took it and is using with his earbuds + iPod. It's that good I guess.

 In the future people will hear the truth about cables, little later that I wanted, but it will come._

 

Part of me thinks it's not lost and someone just kept it and told you they mailed it out.


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, I think the Nordost SPM is the fastest at 0.95c closely followed by the Red Dawn at 0.94c. The Valhalla is mere 0.87c. Pitiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 To quote Nordost:
 The ODIN cables use two proprietary Nordost technologies: our patented Dual Mono-Filament technology, used in both the ODIN interconnect and loudspeaker cables, and our patent pending Total Signal Control technology used in the ODIN interconnects.

 So two new "technologies" - duo Mono-Filament vs single mono-filament in the Valhalla and some new "Total Signal Control". Pretty damn vague if you ask me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Anybody know what is the patent number? I did a quick patent search at the USPTO and can't find anything.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No offense but this is quite telling of all people who buy cables._

 

really, everyone needs it to get sound out of your system. If all, he's most likely thinking BIG! More tweaks, more paper, more of everything!


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody know what is the patent number? I did a quick patent search at the USPTO and can't find anything._

 

Most factories don't patent some stuff, so nobody knows exactly what they do. if you try to get a patent, you need to describe in detail what you do.
 Some just don't want that to happen.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody know what is the patent number? I did a quick patent search at the USPTO and can't find anything._

 

LOL! I found it though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...ic)+AND+cable)

 There's no mention of a dual mono-filament, but looks like Nordost didn't develop it after all. 3M is the holder of the patent. It has the following commercial applications: low-loss UHF/microwave interconnect cable, wireless telephony base station interconnect cable, semiconductor device testing equipment; instrumentation systems, computer networking; data communications, and broadcasting cable.

 This is in itself proof that the tech behind the high end Nordost ranges isn't BS, but also means that buyers of Nordost cables with mono-filament tech are being ripped off because there's no way telecommunications companies are being charged the same amount for a meter of cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Actually, I've found the bit about dual mono-filaments:

 IBM Technical Disclosure Bulletin Vol. 32, No. 6A, November 1989 at p. 173-174, referred-to in U.S. Pat. No. 5,532,657, discloses a construction of coaxial cable where two individual filaments are spirally wrapped around a single center conductor in counter-directions and at different wrapping rates. The multiple crossings of the filaments are said to provide a stable symmetrical cross-section; and the interstices assure a large fraction of air dielectric in the cable. A similar construction using a twisted pair of filaments spirally wrapped around the center conductor is found in a coaxial cable product made by Temp-flex Inc. of So. Grafton, Mass. This twisted pair spacer is not in continuous contact with the center conductor, and therefore allows more air dielectric to contact the surface of the inner conductor.



 I'm struggling to find the patent for the Total Signal Control. I'll probably have to use search terms such as coaxial, cable, shielding, audio, etc...


----------



## GendoIkari

It views a little easier on the google patent search : 

Nordost / 3M Patent


----------



## mofonyx

So it's legit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Money well spent then


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL! I found it though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...ic)+AND+cable)

 There's no mention of a dual mono-filament, but looks like Nordost didn't develop it after all. 3M is the holder of the patent. It has the following commercial applications: low-loss UHF/microwave interconnect cable, wireless telephony base station interconnect cable, semiconductor device testing equipment; instrumentation systems, computer networking; data communications, and broadcasting cable.

 This is in itself proof that the tech behind the high end Nordost ranges isn't BS, but also means that buyers of Nordost cables with mono-filament tech are being ripped off because there's no way telecommunications companies are being charged the same amount for a meter of cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Actually, I've found the bit about dual mono-filaments:

 IBM Technical Disclosure Bulletin Vol. 32, No. 6A, November 1989 at p. 173-174, referred-to in U.S. Pat. No. 5,532,657, discloses a construction of coaxial cable where two individual filaments are spirally wrapped around a single center conductor in counter-directions and at different wrapping rates. The multiple crossings of the filaments are said to provide a stable symmetrical cross-section; and the interstices assure a large fraction of air dielectric in the cable. A similar construction using a twisted pair of filaments spirally wrapped around the center conductor is found in a coaxial cable product made by Temp-flex Inc. of So. Grafton, Mass. This twisted pair spacer is not in continuous contact with the center conductor, and therefore allows more air dielectric to contact the surface of the inner conductor.



 I'm struggling to find the patent for the Total Signal Control. I'll probably have to use search terms such as coaxial, cable, shielding, audio, etc..._

 

As i read it:

 Nordost managed to maximize the air dielectric and enhanced sound performance. They are huge fan of air insulation.

 I use Nordost myself and really like em.


----------



## Scrith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Group buy anyone?_

 

An interesting thought. There are enough people here that a bulk purchase of this cable, perhaps unterminated, might make the price significantly cheaper.

 By the way, I've heard the Valhalla and other Nordost cables (including Frey, Heimdall, Blue Heaven, Red Dawn, and Quatro-fil)...I'm generally not very impressed by them. Cardas makes the best cables I've ever heard (and the Golden Reference is the best of the best).


----------



## adanac061

*Patrick !...* ...what happened ... I was looking though my TV guide for the new show _Super tweaker_ but could not find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did the network/police dept not go for it??


----------



## TheGhostWhoWalks

Cables are a funny thing. It's one of those pesky audiophile things that I think add up to about 5% of your overall sound. If we were to figure up how much of your sound comes from equipment, sources, headphones/speakers and amp make up the VAST majority of it. But then those pesky things like cabling and power management do matter a bit.

 How much though? When I bought my system I would've been happy if my old cheap cables worked well. But after buying the Revelations and doing a direct comparison, there was no turning back. Sound quality is such a subjective thing, but when you hear increased bass, tremedous increase in speed and resolution and dynamics up the whoo-ha it's hard to deny the effect great cabling can have on a great system.

 But I have to seriously wonder how far cabling can take a system. To me, it's like an add on. It's a little extra horse-power on a car that's already hot-rodded. If you add 10,000 horsepower it means nothing if the car/engine can't handle it. The same with cables. I mean, the Odin (and Genesis and etc.) are nearly as much as my Reimyo and more than the SDS-XLR. I find it VERY hard to believe that a cable that costs more than your system can push that system beyond its capabilities. Maybe a great cable allows a great system to shine, but there comes a point where you're just not squeezing any more performance out of it.

 While I'd love to audition the Odins and Genesis, I'm almost entirely certain the cost to performance ratio would be so bad that no matter how good they were, it wouldn't be worth it. I DO believe that great cables can make a difference in great systems, but if you're spending THAT much on a cable you better have a system that's worth hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Patrick82

Valhalla cables are all that matter in my system because it adds a coloration I like. If I use other cables I don't want to listen to music anymore no matter how much the system costs.


----------



## Champ04

I just read that review by HiFi+ and I've come away with a couple thoughts.

 First and most importantly is I do NOT think that the Odin is a hollow tube conductor. I have much experience with all of Nordost's cables going back several years and I highly doubt this is the case. There is always more hoopla than substance when they introduce something huge like this. I can remember a ton of misinformation bandied about when Valhalla first came out.
 Trust me, if it were a hollow conductor they would be making that very very clear.

 There are, however a few differences. And exactly what they are depend on which form of cable you are talking about.

 With the speaker cable, the Odin uses 12 conductors per leg versus 20 in the Valhalla. The Odin conductors are also larger, perhaps closer to 18g. And, of course, the Odin uses dual filimanent instead of mono.
 None of these things are totally new. They have been using dual filament in their Valhalla power cords. And the only other difference (aside from depth of silver plating) from all of their other Norse speaker cables is number of conductors versus size of conductor. (Ie. the same difference found here.)

 The only truly new thing with the Odin is the shielding in the interconnect. Instead of two layers of ultra fine silver conductor wrapped around the entire conductor bundle there is a single silver ribbon wrapped around each individual conductor's dual filament spiral. And there is probably also a slight difference with respect to the total number and individual gauge of these conductors as well.

 As far as the sound difference goes. I havent heard them myself yet but I will soon. (No, I'm not buying them. Nordost isnt my kind of cable.) I'll report as soon as I do hear them. 
 But if I were any of you interested, I would be prepared for an improvement much more mild than what the HiFi+ article states. 
 The difference between the SPM and Valhalla was fairly significant but not totally earth shattering like many claimed early on. I would anticipate that the difference between Odin and Valhalla to be the same or LESS.

 $0.02


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Valhalla cables are all that matter in my system because it adds a coloration I like. If I use other cables I don't want to listen to music anymore no matter how much the system costs._

 

Some time ago, didn't you comment on how Valhalla "disapeared" and didn't get in the way of the music at all, leaving it just as it should be?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digitalmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some time ago, didn't you comment on how Valhalla "disapeared" and didn't get in the way of the music at all, leaving it just as it should be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Valhalla gave the illusion of transparency. The more I tweaked my system the more I could hear that illusion. Valhalla adds a transparent layer on top of the music and makes everything below it sound clean and open. It gives a bigger and more open soundstage while making everything thinner with emphasized transient detail. It's the best of both worlds.

 After I modified my Valhalla power cord (1 conductor per signal) the layer of openness on top of the music was reduced and I could hear more low-level detail and a narrower soundstage. Everything got edgier because the EMI infecting the cable was more apparent. So I wrapped the Valhalla in ERS Paper and the edginess had transformed into more transients and low-level detail which gave a true big and open soundstage.

 If the cable is too fat it will make it too smooth and heavy which will give the illusion of a bigger soundstage, but it will sacrifice low-level detail.

 Valhalla removes low-level recording noise to make it smoother, but the silver plating adds edginess which boosts the detail back up and makes it sound transparent and open. The end result is better than neutral. With the original Valhalla power cord the bass transients are heavier than neutral while keeping the same speed. It sounds unreal. But I prefer to get extra speed from a thinner Valhalla. It's like pumping the gear full of amphetamine.


----------



## Champ04

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After I modified my Valhalla power cord (1 conductor per signal) the layer of openness on top of the music was reduced and I could hear more low-level detail and a narrower soundstage._

 

Am I to understand that you now have only one conductor for each phase hooked up on your power cord?

 Started any fires lately?

 Dude. It doesnt matter how little your source may be drawing from the wall. Thats dangerous.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Champ04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I to understand that you now have only one conductor for each phase hooked up on your power cord?

 Started any fires lately?

 Dude. It doesnt matter how little your source may be drawing from the wall. Thats dangerous._

 

Each conductor in Valhalla power cord is 16awg. Stock cables are thinner.


----------



## Champ04

Stock power cables for 15a use are standard 12 gauge. (for standard power cord lengths)
 The three 16g cables used for each phase of the Valhalla form an aggregate of 11.3g.
 Explain to me how 16g is larger than 12g.

 The only time the power cord to the electronics will be smaller is if there is a wall wart (transformer) at the plug. In which case, it doesnt matter. Did you rewire a wall wart???


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Champ04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stock power cables for 15a use are standard 12 gauge. (for standard power cord lengths)
 The three 16g cables used for each phase of the Valhalla form an aggregate of 11.3g.
 Explain to me how 16g is larger than 12g.

 The only time the power cord to the electronics will be smaller is if there is a wall wart (transformer) at the plug. In which case, it doesnt matter. Did you rewire a wall wart???_

 

The stock cables that came with my computer parts say 0.75mm² which is thinner than 18awg.
 When I bought my used Krell power amp and P300 Power Plant from USA I got two stock cables that said 18awg on it.

 When I bought new stuff from PS Audio I got a thicker cable in the box.

 My apartment wiring is 14-16awg. Thicker than 14 awg removes detail in my system.

 BTW. The Nordost Shiva is 18awg.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The stock cables that came with my computer parts say 0.75mm² which is thinner than 18awg.
 When I bought my used Krell power amp and P300 Power Plant from USA I got two stock cables that said 18awg on it.

 When I bought new stuff from PS Audio I got a thicker cable in the box.

 My apartment wiring is 14-16awg. Thicker than 14 awg removes detail in my system.

 BTW. The Nordost Shiva is 18awg._

 

Owned. For lack of a better term. Hey patrick, have any extra ERS? Id like to cover my transformer in my CD player, I'll buy some from you. (Im fine with used, as long as it isnt in tiny scraps)


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Owned. For lack of a better term. Hey patrick, have any extra ERS? Id like to cover my transformer in my CD player, I'll buy some from you. (Im fine with used, as long as it isnt in tiny scraps)_

 

I have used 100+ sheets and all I have left is tiny scraps, I use them to patch holes when they suddenly appear. 
 I might be able to spare a few 1/8th sheets. Send me PM.


----------



## The Burn Pt.2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Champ04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stock power cables for 15a use are standard 12 gauge. (for standard power cord lengths)
 The three 16g cables used for each phase of the Valhalla form an aggregate of 11.3g.
 Explain to me how 16g is larger than 12g.

 The only time the power cord to the electronics will be smaller is if there is a wall wart (transformer) at the plug. In which case, it doesnt matter. Did you rewire a wall wart???_

 

Stock power cords used with 600+ watt computers are 18 gauge or worse


----------



## Champ04

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Owned. For lack of a better term._

 

Hardly. Everything I said was true. (Sorry, I should have specified high end audio. Thats where you are more likely to find 12g or better.) And not having any idea what exactly this character is using his valhalla on, it is perfectly reasonable to offer the suggestion to be careful about tampering with power cords. Its not just sound quality you mess with when you do this.
 (For instance, the warranty on BAT equipment is void is you use a power cable on their equipment that isnt rated at least 15a.)

 But, by all means, knock yourself out! 
 Or rather, if you are stupid enough, burn yourself out.
 No skin off my back.


----------



## Champ04

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Burn Pt.2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stock power cords used with 600+ watt computers are 18 gauge or worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Not quite the same thing.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Champ04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not quite the same thing._

 

I'm using my computer as transport which is part of my audio system.

 I made a comparison again. I'm using 10+ meters of stock extension strips with my computer. I have the last stock power cord plugged into Ultimate Outlet. 

 First I tried 1.5m PS Audio Statement 6awg, it made the most obvious difference of all cables. Everything sounded too heavy and after a day I couldn't stand it anymore.
 Then I tried 2m Valhalla 16awg, I was hearing smooth and thin openness which was covering up the low-level details. It sounded like something was added on top of the music. It also sounded like the heaviness was removed as well, it gave the illusion of faster transients.
 Lastly I tried 1.8m stock cable 18awg and it sounded more true, I didn't hear anything added on top of the music. But it sounded harsh and fatiguing. I need to try wrapping the stock cable in ERS Paper. Hopefully it will be better than Valhalla then.

 It sounds like Statement and Valhalla cleans some AC noise. Because in previous comparisons I have found that the longer the Valhalla cable is, the smoother and thinner it sounds. I like a 50cm Valhalla the best. I don't like 2 meter Valhalla, it sounds too smooth and open.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lastly I tried 1.8m stock cable 18awg and it sounded more true, I didn't hear anything added on top of the music. But it sounded harsh and fatiguing. I need to try wrapping the stock cable in ERS Paper. Hopefully it will be better than Valhalla then._

 

Wow, ERS Paper is amazing. The harshness and edginess from stock cable was greatly reduced. I don't complain of fatigue anymore. Stock cable with ERS Paper has a similar sound signature as Statement, except it doesn't have any unrealistic heaviness added on top of the music. 18 awg sounds more neutral because that's the size of the extension strips. If you add thick wiring after thin wiring, it's going to make it sound worse.


----------



## Champ04

Well, I do appreciate your willingness to try *anything*! 

 But this.........
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I don't like 2 meter Valhalla, it sounds too smooth and open._

 

........ I dont get at all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're a trip dude!!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Champ04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I do appreciate your willingness to try *anything*! 

 But this.........

 ........ I dont get at all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're a trip dude!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

See "Lars and lengths": http://www.nordost.co.uk/downs/reviews/hf05063.jpg

 The longer Valhalla has more coloration. Valhalla doesn't just pass through the AC signal uncolored, it changes it. Otherwise it wouldn't make a difference at all. The reason power cords make a difference is because they make it worse in one way and better in another.


----------



## Champ04

It wasnt the fact that you find differences in lengths. That just goes with the territory.
 I didnt understand the statement.... "*TOO* smooth and open."
 I thought *that* was what everyone was looking for!

 Ride on Man!!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Champ04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wasnt the fact that you find differences in lengths. That just goes with the territory.
 I didnt understand the statement.... "*TOO* smooth and open."
 I thought *that* was what everyone was looking for!

 Ride on Man!!_

 

Too much of a good thing is not a good thing.


----------



## guitarded

this is the most insane thread ive ever read


----------



## Quint

I've heard most of Nordost's cables, including the Odin, as well as the Tara Labs Zero and Transparent Opus, and, personally, if you've got the money and think they're _that_ much better than anything else, then who's stopping you? It's your money. I know people who own them and love them. I don't think much of any of them, and feel that they're _grossly_ overpriced for what they offer (I'm not talking about grossly overpriced in general; that's in the eye of the beholder). I'm most definitely _not_ in the cables-don't-make-a difference camp, and I think there are expensive cables that justify their pricetags, but the three I mentioned ain't in that group, IMO. Not even close.


----------



## Champ04

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ but the three I mentioned ain't in that group, IMO. Not even close._

 

Word! To ya mamma.


----------



## Quint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Champ04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Word! To ya mamma._

 

How do you like your REX? I used to own the 51SE and 600 monoblocks. My colleague also owns the MAXX2s. Haven't heard the REX yet, but a friend of mine is considering one, so maybe one day soon . . . .


----------



## Champ04

I always find it difficult to describe things to other people because we all listen to things differently and have different tastes.

 So I'll tell you a story regarding the Rex and let you take it as you will.

 When I first got it I immediatly knew it was superior to the 51SE and probably one of the best preamps I'd ever heard.
 As it was breaking in I noticed it getting better but really wasnt paying much attention. The music is just so engaging.
 Then I took it back out so that a friend could try it in his system for a bit. I put the 51SE back in. Honest to God my first impression was that the 51SE was broke. The sound stage collapsed so much that I though for sure a tube had gone bad. Turns out everything was just fine.
*Thats* how much I like the Rex. I honestly believe, regardless of personal taste, that its the best line source ever made.
 Its that good. Dollar for dollar its the most important piece in my system. 

 The word is from BAT that everyone who has heard it and has the means to afford it has baught it.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quint* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm most definitely not in the cables-don't-make-a difference camp, and I think there are expensive cables that justify their pricetags . . ._

 

like which ones?


----------



## Quint

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_like which ones?_

 

Some Jena Labs models, to be specific. IMO, for the performance they deliver, they're actually reasonably priced. Now, don't get me wrong: Jena makes some models that are outrageously priced, but even those can be compared quite favorably to the most expensive (and acclaimed) cables on the planet. Just IMO, mind you, and YMMV.


----------



## Gwarmi

Now here's a thread worth reviving from the archived graves of Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   Later on this year with a bit of luck and personal effort - I may be able to attend a
   Nordost demonstration of their higher end offerings, namely the Valhalla and Odin.
   
   I've dabbled at length with the Leif series across interconnects, speaker cables
   and the Blue Heaven power cord - (the latter never being a favorite or anything,
   it never seemed to make much of a difference over a stock IEC, the same could
   be said of the Chord Co entry level unit.
   
   I do own the Heimdall Revision #2 power cord - this thing is a different bag,
   there is no doubt to my ears via blindtest that there is a sense of lowered
   noise floor - not sure if it has worsened any other aspect of listening experience
   that some report on here.
   
   As for the Odin - there is no doubt that this outrageously priced cable in all its
   incarnations is jacked full of $$$ margin. You only have to look at Music Direct at the moment
   - they are currently off-selling the Nordost Frey RCA's in 1 metre for $550 with free delivery.
   
   That is 50% off - not bad.
   
   It is a vulture like mentality and one that does not appeal to my morals but this
  is one way to get into a set of Odin cables or power cord, regardless of their cost
  - some keen Hi-Fi  guy has bought them and he is now facing financial ruin in one way or another.
   
   Seek high, seek low - it could take you a year. But I bet that with a bit of super sleuthing.
   
  Some poor chap out there will take $6000 in cold card cash for a barely used Nordost Odin power
  cord out at $18,000.
   
  Would be good to compare other so called 'pinnacle' offerings from other makes, as for arguing that
  these are priced out of this world and jacked full of margin.
   
  What is the solution? Look at making your own Odin replica? Hardly possible


----------

